# Inexpensive power pack recommendations please



## sca17 (Dec 9, 2011)

Greetings! I just got my old LGB starter set out of Mom's attic. I'm going to pass it on to my boy now. It's an old set (1968-1972) with a 2020 loco (front and rear lamps, no sound or smoke), two passenger cars, and an oval of track. The original power pack was lost by my older cousin before I came along and was replaced with a Tyco 18VAC/16VDC/20VA unit. It lasted all through my years playing with the set and my younger brother after me.

Sadly, something went wrong with the power pack and it no longer works. I'd like to get a new one and not break the bank. I'm not planning on much more track or any accessories, I just want to be able to run the train indoors on level surfaces with my son.

Looking around I saw the MRC Tech 4 260 with similar specs to the Tyco and for a reasonable price BUT I've also read quite a bit about 'more is better' in the power department. So, would something like the MRC 260 work for me or do I need something larger like the MRC 6200 with 30VA? I'm not tied to getting an MRC, they just happen to be some of the more affordable and available models I see. Feel free to suggest others.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

the mrc 6200 is no longer made though there are a few still out there 

ariso makes a power pack that costs like $82 that will work 

or I use a mrc 1370 at train show all the time with little problem and they sel for like $50


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can find LGB Transformers on eBay. LGB 50081 or LGB 5003/110 for around $50.00


----------



## sca17 (Dec 9, 2011)

All good suggestions. I had thought about the LGB starter set packs that are available everywhere used but usually they're close to the price of the 260 and I think only 7VA. For a few dollars more the 260 has twice the amps or more and runs at the high voltage that LGBs seem to like.

I'm looking at the Aristo and the lower end MRCs. 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB 50081 is a 1 amp supply. 5003/110 is the 7va. 

Some supplies have a pulsed output and some engines do not like this, motors 'ping' and sounds go to full throttle for engines.


----------



## sca17 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the Crest (Aristo-Craft) 5400. It has a soft start/stop. It works just fine with my LGB 2017 and power tender.. 

You can also often get them used for about $25


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

If your only plans are to run around the tree then you don't need a ton of power. I use the starter set 1amp pack that came with my LGB set with sound and it works fine. When I first ventured outdoors it was with 125' of track and I used the 1 amp power pack. This worked fine for the 2 LGB engines I had. I have since expanded and got a much larger pack but a smaller less expensive should do you well for a small layout.


----------



## sca17 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone. I managed to find two 1 amp power packs used on the Internet for a few dollars. 

Scott


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

Question about my LGB 5003/110. When running at or close to full forward (#4) the internal breaker pops after about 30-45 minutes. I am running about 20' of Bachmann track inside. I am also using a couple of Bachmann "Big Hauler" transformers as "boosters". They don't seem to have enough power to move the engine at a pace best described as s--l--o--www (even though they are set at full power). The engine is an LGB 2119d Mogul. 

Any ideas? 

TIA


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

do you have morethen one power pac hooked to the track without a gap in the track ?

1 loop 1 train 1 powerpack is how it works


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

TIA, the power packs you listed are too small for the LGB engine, you need at a minimum 1 amp, and all those power packs are half amp or less. 

And if you need more power, do not go with the minimum, go to at least 5 amps.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

Wouldn't combining the power packs increase the output to the track?


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes. All three are hooked up; the Bachmanns at one end of the oval and the LGB at the other. No gaps. I had the loco opened to do some minor maintenance and noticed some minor "corrosion" on the motor case. 

LGB 2119d pulling 4 Bachmann cars.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

that is very bad ....


you will get odd grounding of one pack thru another and coulds start fire in one of the packs by bypassing the overload protection 

stop what you are doing 


1 loop .... 1 train ... 1 power pack ......


if the power pack cannot run the train it is either to small or there is something wrong with the power pack 


if it just slowes down in a section you need to add more feeders from the same power pack 

again disconect what you are doing and start again with 1 powerpack ..... what you are trying to do is very bad


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Umm... assuming these are based on internal transformers (which I'm pretty darn sure they are), then the output of the transformer is completely isolated from the 110v input. 

The AC output goes to a full wave bridge, some filtering and then out. 

There is no ground on the output that I know of, and surely if there was it should NOT be connected to the 110v circuits. 

I also do not get how you are bypassing the overload protection. Each pack is still protected from overload, if you draw too many amps it will trip. 

While I agree that a single pack is a lot better idea, and mismatching the output voltages will make one unit supply all the current, I don't see the dangers you describe. 

Not a good idea, but not dangerous AFAIK. 

Greg


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

OK, I removed the Bachmann stuff and used the track connector to add an additional "power point". The loco and tender run fine alone (forward and backwards), but once I add the rolling stock I get issues. I did some reading up on the 5003/110 transformer and I discouvered it realistically puts out a half amp; same with the 50081 I was contemplating purchasing. I am now looking at a 50171 1 amp transformer & 50175 throttle. Is this a wise purchase? Can I upgrade the transformer later and keep the same controller?

You guys have been incredibly helpful. THANKS! 

_edit_:
Without the Bachman boosters the train runs for 5 minutes then stops.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ez: What diameter curves are you using? What cars are you pulling and how many? Are they lighted? Tight curves with longer 4axle cars add a lot of drag that can increase the power needed by the engine. This can tax any entry level power supply. Chuck Ps, by tight curves I mean 4 or 5 foot diameter. LGB moguls will run them, but they do not like them. It puts a lot of strain on the gears and motor.


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

I would call the curves tight. The curves are ~33º as 3=90º. Looks like it is a 4' diameter. There are 3 (I took one out) Bachmann cars with 4-wheel trucks. I have metal wheels on order to replace the plastic ones; hopefully that will keep the track a little cleaner and help the cars roll a little better.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

4' diameter curves are better suited for two axle engines and cars, there is a lot less wear and tare on the equipment. Chuck


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

well greg ......you know it all .......you can answer all the questions ...... becouse of you im gone


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Having alll 3 packs tied to the track can be helpful as well as harmful. Helpful if all are polarized correctly and at the same voltage. 

Harmful if one is tied in backwards or at the wrong voltage setting and really adds an unwanted load on the other 2 when tied/set backwards. Good news is the LGB has an overload sensor and will shutdown. Bad news if backwards, a filter capacitor can be damaged from reverse bias. 

SO, get a single larger power source. (How with 2 hands does one adjust 3 separate supplies in tandem successfully and by different manufacturers??????)


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

That's the easy part. The Bachmann's are slow so I just leave the LGB unit off, plug in the Bachmann units then turn on the LGB unit. 

My new question is can I upgrade the transformer later and use the same throttle controller?


----------



## ezaircon4jc (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope so as I purchased this today with the idea of buying a higher power transformer later.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry you feel compelled to make a personal comment.

You made some very strong statements, like "starting a fire" As far as I can tell they are inaccurate.

Is it better to present this inaccurate information, and to bully / scare a newcomer rather than re-evaluate your statements?

I think that's wrong also.

In any case, other than having your feelings hurt because someone did not agree with you, do you have any FACTUAL information to support your opinions?

I presented facts, and they are based on solid reasoning and knowledge and years of experience.

Greg 
Posted By Trains West on 13 Dec 2012 09:23 PM 
well greg ......you know it all .......you can answer all the questions ...... becouse of you im gone


----------

